# Thought I would share some of my pets [photo heavy]



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey
Just thought I would show off some of my mice. They are not... amazing for show but they are great pets and I do love them to bits.

Zabuza








Zabuza is a tri colour mouse. He was born blue with odd black splashes which confused me quite a bit. He may be chocolate or lavender but every single picture I take of him seems different. I can best describe his dark patches as dark slate blue near black and the brown fur near pinky brown. 








He looks like this now 








Zabuza is a stalker! He has lots of mouse friends to play with but he likes people more. He will be at the bars wanting to come out and play. He licks fingers and noses and will run at light speed through all the toys and other mice to be on your arm. He also drops his ears to greet you as soon as you open the door. He is quite happy to sit on the big door shelf and just be next to you. He is still quite young but hes not very big. He has huge ears though.








*lick lick lick*








He also likes to pose.

Here is Zabuzas brother Thor. He is as big as his dad already.
Thor is a typical mouse only chunky! 








I think he is a chocolate tri or a agouti tri ^_^
















He is best friends with his lavender fox brother Zell. You cant separate them! Thor is huge compared to his brothers and sisters. Thor also seems to like climbing on me which makes Zell feel left out and sulky. Zell prefers other mice to people. 








Thor is also funny because he like to be front and centre when I open the cage door. They all like to sit on that ladder and swarm me. The have such a huge cage full of toys, food and exerciser things. I give them some shredded wheat as a treat sometimes and they seem to like that a lot. I think they are Thor's fav food.








I love his colours. He is brindled in all his patches.

Nutmeg is a fuzzy choc tri doe.








Nutmeg is the first fuzzy I had ever bred. I honestly thought she was ill for weeks as she was the only fuzzy in the litter. She is a fantastic girl and her ears look so much bigger on her. I am very happy my first bred fuzzy mouse happens to be her. Quite proud of her. 








She is always so calm and placid. Great with kids too. 








Huge ears!

I just thought I might share ^_^ I just find them fascinating to have so much personality. Glad I diddnt stick to the no domestic pet rule I made for myself. These little guys have really brightened up my day to day life. Cant imagine life without mice now


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing their stories and photos.  Thor is quite a looker!

-Zanne


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nice mice, i like the background info 8D


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, lovely mice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind comments. I am rather fond of them ^_^


----------

